# Cooper pharma



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Anybody using? Source can get these at fairly cheap and its pharmaceutical grade apparently so may give a go.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Carbivore said:


> Anybody using? Source can get these at fairly cheap and its pharmaceutical grade apparently so may give a go.


 If it's legit then it's pharma so whatever anyone thinks is meaningless lol.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah pharma.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tried the Clen, was underdosed, had to go above 160mcg p/d to feel anything


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

CG88 said:


> Tried the Clen, was underdosed, had to go above 160mcg p/d to feel anything


 You don't need feel things on clen for it to work


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> You don't need feel things on clen for it to work


 Course not, but im usually sensitive to stims and get shakes, increase in body temp, some cramps at 80mcg


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Carbivore said:


> Anybody using? Source can get these at fairly cheap and its pharmaceutical grade apparently so may give a go.


 100% Pharma, used their Sust actually, really nice thin oil and zero pip, would use again.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jul 14, 2015)

I looked into copper before lots of good reviews however if you look at their website it does not look very professional more like a good ugl!

not saying its bad gear mind!


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

Personally I think the testoject is very underdosed.

I wouldn't call them legit pharma either, what legit pharmaceutical company makes EQ, tren, dbol etc.?


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Cooper is not pharma. Just on the same level as Alpha Pharma.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Dogbolt said:


> Cooper is not pharma. Just on the same level as Alpha Pharma.


 Some UGL, eh?


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

Starz said:


> Some UGL, eh?


 Look at their product list though, pharma tren hex? And their contact email is a hotmail one.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Dogbolt said:


> Look at their product list though, pharma tren hex? And their contact email is a hotmail one.


 Look at their set up, do you think a reputable UGL has such? promotes themselves on YT?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Dogbolt said:


> Look at their product list though, pharma tren hex? And their contact email is a hotmail one.


 Are you mistaking them with another lab called Cooper Pharma or something? I've never known them to make Tren.


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

DLTBB said:


> Are you mistaking them with another lab called Cooper Pharma or something? I've never known them to make Tren.


 http://www.cooperpharma.com/hormones.php


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

RoidsR-us said:


> If it's legit then it's pharma so whatever anyone thinks is meaningless lol.


 Has anybody come across fake cooper yet?


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Cooper is NOT pharma. By the way, if anyone wants a corporate video like that one, I could knock it up fairly quickly....


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

not the same lab ..the cooper we no is UGL


----------



## jackswagger2011 (Feb 8, 2018)

Hey guys,

All of you would have been misguided by someone related to Cooper Pharma products. I have been using its steroid products for one year. It's not a UGL. It seems you guys not using its storied hormones. Let's try it once. You will get a great response.


----------



## dr insider (May 17, 2018)

jackswagger2011 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> All of you would have been misguided by someone related to Cooper Pharma products. I have been using its steroid products for one year. It's not a UGL. It seems you guys not using its storied hormones. Let's try it once. You will get a great response.


 Brother I dont know if you are promoting them or something, but cooper is that next step most big dealers take in order to feel a bit more safe.

You go in India, create a pharma company pay an amount of money and buy an already registered file of say test enanthate. You outsource the production of that into one of the many MANY OEM drug manufacturers in India, and you have a legit test enanthate.

You market that as pharmaceutical through various shell companies and importers and then you realise that packages are lost all the time because weirdly enough customs agents are not stupid.

You approach moldovans/polish/bulgarians/greeks/romanians and start producing there completely UG, you just bypassed customs.

People think you are registered and you have some good marketing going on for you.

Now please ask Jacob how that worked out for him.

The problem is not registering a file in a s**t hole country and using their infrastructure to make a legit product, the problem is getting it to the UK

p.s. Malaysia, cambodia, singapore also work just fine.


----------



## NotAMigrant (Dec 26, 2016)

Pharma grade human grade cattle Steroids.... mmmm.....

None of this will be prepared with the same necessary attention to detail as Pharma grade products.

But it "may" be top pile UGL.

The problem is for me....... You can take small doses of amps. And they'll end up being fu**ing expensive.


----------



## jackswagger2011 (Feb 8, 2018)

Guys, I am not promoting Cooper brand at all. As I said priorly that I have been using it since one year. I also had an experience of using other steroid brands in the past.

Yes, you are right Cooper steroids are a bit safer in order to maintain its brand name and hence there is no doubt in that these steroids are quite expensive and more effective in using a legit brand with various certifications across the world.


----------



## larus (Sep 23, 2015)

Chelsea said:


> 100% Pharma, used their Sust actually, really nice thin oil and zero pip, would use again.


 zero PIP? The test prop nearly crippled me. The sustanon is not as bad but I did get PIP.

They must have change the carrier oil, the "old" prop, the one in a white/pink box was incredibly smooth/thin and virtually PIP-less


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

jackswagger2011 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> All of you would have been misguided by someone related to Cooper Pharma products. I have been using its steroid products for one year. It's not a UGL. It seems you guys not using its storied hormones. Let's try it once. You will get a great response.


 Hello shill!

Cooper is UGL, period. They may be better or worse than other UGLs, but they are still classified the same.


----------

